# Dog problems



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Ok fellas and shelas I've got a dog issue my neighbors hound dogs keep getting under my house and howl and bark all night. The County nor the city or police will do anything about them. I've pressed charges and the judge said without proof he wouldn't do anything so I got proof, all he did was tell them they needed a kennel for the dogs which they got but don't keep the dogs in so I need any advice or ideas on what to do with the dogs I'm tired of missing work for court for a judge who won't do anything


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mozingo said:


> Ok fellas and shelas I've got a dog issue my neighbors hound dogs keep getting under my house and howl and bark all night. The County nor the city or police will do anything about them. I've pressed charges and the judge said without proof he wouldn't do anything so I got proof, all he did was tell them they needed a kennel for the dogs which they got but don't keep the dogs in so I need any advice or ideas on what to do with the dogs I'm tired of missing work for court for a judge who won't do anything


It seems they can't afford either a fence or a kennel. So you have three choices:

Buy them a kennel for your own piece of mind.
Under pin your house.
Crawl under their house and howl all night until they give up.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

They have a 10x10 kennel as ordered by the judge. They don't use it. And if they didn't work nights if do the last idea


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Live trap. Call the county to come pick up the dog and write a report.

All my other ideas are not very nice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Antifreeze,its that time of year to change it out


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Shame on you, AqaHul. The dog I doing what a dog does.

Get the garden hose, and hose that do down until he leaves. Do it each time he shows up. He will quit coming around. I taught several neighbors' dogs how to be quiet at night with this method. It doesn't hurt the dog, and doesn't cost much. Good luck.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Please!.never poison a dog!!,thats a hell of a way to have to die!..how about spending a few bucks for some lattice that will go around the lower edges of your house?.cheap and easy solution.

Shame,shame Aquahull!.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Mozingo, I'm sorry if I came late to the Party. You were requesting Gourmet Far Eastern Canine Recipes? With or without Green Mango?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Invite the neighbor over for a beer. Get to know him and befriend him. Let him know man to man that this is unacceptable behavior. Taking him to court over this is also unacceptable behavior on your part. Apologize to him for that. Its just a dog, you are (or should be) smarter than a dog? If not please don't vote or procreate.

If this persists, let me know. I know a guy who knows a guy who "fixes" things.

Thanks for sharing!:encouragement:


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

No need to be more wrong then your neighbor by hurting the dogs. I take it your neighbor can't be talked with so I'd agree with a prior comment. Trap the animal under your home and call animal control and demand more charges. 

Are you city or county? Which ever one there is an elected body be it a council or board. Find yours and complain. Loudest complainer gets their way quite often.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Obviously you haven't spent much time researching Canine History. Prior to the White man, camp dogs served many purposes. (Dinner on cold winter night's was at the forefront.) Just an American History Lesson.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm going to also vote against antifreeze. I'll dispatch a dog in a heartbeat, but antifreeze is never the method. There is no reason whatsoever to ever, ever make an animal suffer. 

Ever.

They are just animals. They have no idea what good or evil is.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Get a large travel size dog carrier, trap them and drop them at the pound. If he gets them back it will cost him to bail them out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> ....
> 
> They are just animals. They have no idea what good or evil is.



View attachment 13192


Wanna bet? Evil Incarnate^^^^

(Right now SHE is plotting her next move. I hate the night time because I have to sleep and SHE knows it...:concern


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gonna go out back, sit around a fire and listen to dogs barking.

I am hoping to be doing the same thing but listening to coyotes in a year or so.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Drop them at a kennel two counties over. You'll never hear from them again. Unless he has them micro chipped. Then you're out a tank of gas.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Shoot the dog?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would have talked to the neighbors and explained that I need sleep to survive.. sleep deprived people do weird things. Explain that If their dog disappears - know that it is not dead...just far far far away


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Shoot the dog?


As many others have said, this is not the fault of the dogs. They are doing what comes naturally.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I would have talked to the neighbors and explained that I need sleep to survive.. sleep deprived people do weird things. Explain that If their dog disappears - know that it is not dead...just far far far away


I once had a white-trash neighbor tell me when I complained about his free roaming pit bull that I should just shoot it.
Oh, well. He's back in prison now for violation of parole, and the dog is gone.
Karma, baby! Karma.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I have no compulsion to treat a dog better than a pig, cow, chicken, turkey, duck, sheep, deer, moose, elk, rabbit, squirrel,etc ad nauseam. Better get used to it if Ya'll expect to Survive after the "End of the World as We know it". JMHO.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I can not figure out why people believe dogs are a higher form of animal god.
You can poison mice and rats and shoot deer and slaughter pigs goats chickens etc etc.

Don't hurt the dog.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If you don't want to take the dog for a ride or use the hose, here is an ultrasonic dog repellent. Don't use this if you have any pets.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Pet-Supplies-Sonic-Dog-Repellents/zgbs/pet-supplies/3024229011#2


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

alterego said:


> I can not figure out why people believe dogs are a higher form of animal god.
> You can poison mice and rats and shoot deer and slaughter pigs goats chickens etc etc.
> 
> Don't hurt the dog.


This one is easy. A man for long periods of history has had an actual relationship with this animal. They are intelligent and gives a man what he desires. Loyalty. This can be hard to find, even among his own species. Did I mention unconditional loyalty?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I like and trust my dogs more than I like and trust most people.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

It's not the dogs fault.it may be abused,hiding.who knows.its the neighbor at fault,it needs to stop with them.some people dont even deserve to have an animal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I like and trust my dogs more than I like and trust most people.


Dogs are excellent judges of character.
If my dogs don't like you, I will not like or trust you either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Rent your house to a family of refugees from China. Urge them to open a restaurant.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Dogs are excellent judges of character.
> If my dogs don't like you, I will not like or trust you either.


See my sig line.it tells all about people.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Dogs are excellent judges of character.
> If my dogs don't like you, I will not like or trust you either.


^^^ Truth ^^^

My dogs have sniffed out more than a few "snakes in the grass" RPD is right, if your dogs don't like somebody they ain't worth liking...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> ^^^ Truth ^^^
> 
> My dogs have sniffed out more than a few "snakes in the grass" RPD is right, if your dogs don't like somebody they ain't worth liking...


Well said Sir!.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Most animal control offices have live traps ( ie baited cage). If they don't have one available for free, save yourself some sleep and pay the fee for one.

Nothing like a good fine from a dog catcher to get a dog owner to smarten up.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As many others have said, this is not the fault of the dogs. They are doing what comes naturally.


So... You wouldn't shoot an attacking tiger, or wolf, or badger, or skunk?

Just because it's "natural" doesn't make it ok.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang flop, and throw the carcass on the road and run it over. Oop's, he got run over. He's out of control and running all over the place, right. Are you going to wait until he attacks some little kid. The dog is a nuisance and needs to go. I'm sure the other neighbors will thank you. 

It may not be the dogs fault but your POS neighbor should have gotten the idea by now. If he can't control the animal he shouldn't have it. Let alone the total disrespect for you and others. 

Yes I'm a life long dog owner and lover.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Great idea. Poison the dogs.

How about poisoning the neighbors who own the dogs? Anti-freeze looks a lot like Gatorade.

How about MOVING?

How about getting one of those dog dazers that send out a very annoying noise that only the dogs can hear?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

... You seriously suggest moving because of the neighbors' noisy dog?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Meet with your dog catcher.

Trap, then fine.

Repeat as often as required for neighbor to feel it in their wallet


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> Meet with your dog catcher.
> 
> Trap, then fine.
> 
> Repeat as often as required for neighbor to feel it in their wallet


Pretty sure animal control charges for removal from a private residence.

The person who calls, not the owner of the animal


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 13, 2015)

Buy them dog bark collars or use a sonic device. Bark collars worked great for my rotties. The female only barked twice and then quit barking


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

Now this is one I have some experience in. 

I had a neighbor who had a hound that he just would not look after. The dog was not a howler, but instead dug up yards, tipped over garbage cans, and basically the entire neighborhood was tired of shooing him away all the time.

He was a friendly thing, just no one had taken the time to teach him some good manners. 

One day I was fed up with it. I loaded him into my truck, drove him to the pound, told them I found him on the road (which was true) just never said where. I then told them if no one claims him, to give me a call. Having talked with the people who knew the guy who owned the dog, I knew he would not spend money to get him back.

Two days later I got a new dog. 

For the longest time this neighbor would drive my place, see his old dog in my kennel with my shepherd, but did not have the guts to come ask me why. 

I since moved from that area, and I took his dog with me. He's still dumb as a rock, but he has manners, and no longer prowls the neighborhood getting into mischief.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Pretty sure animal control charges for removal from a private residence.
> 
> The person who calls, not the owner of the animal


I have heard this before. It doesn't seem fair. I fear that you are correct. The fee might be low enough to do it anyway.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Neighbors have a chihuahua that got out and pooped in everyone's yard but his own. 

I've told the people for a YEAR to keep their animal contained. Fell on deaf ears. 

One day, animal control was driving down the main road. Saw the dog and followed it up to my neighbors house. I live on a 1/4 mile dead end dirt road. Animal control officer shut the gate behind the dog, and issued a $400 ticket. I didn't see that damn dog for a couple weeks, but the other day I heard it yapping. 

Hopefully we get a repeat offense and the dog is GONE!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Bad humans, not bad pets. 

How the hell are they getting under your house?? You need to do your part to make sure they can't get under there!! lol The money you spent on court fees you could have resolved the problem yourself. =)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a dog guy and I don't stand for anyone killing a dog needlessly. I would be more inclined to hurt the owner. I like Denton's idea. ( I know, I know, but hey! Every now and again he gets it right. LOL ) Trap the dog and take it to another city or try making it so the dog can't get under the house. Underpinning, chemical repellent, Etc. I have actually done this in a former life and was younger. Caught the dog in my yard digging up under the house. Saw it a lot just roaming the neighborhood. I simply walked up to it. leashed him and took him to Beaumont ( 100 miles away ) and told the pound I found him on the road. ( Partly true ) The neighbor eventually came around asking about the dog. I simply looked at him and said: Maybe.....just maybe...... you shouldn't have let the dog roam the neighborhood, then walked away. Never saw or heard from the neighbor or any dog he may have had after that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> Bad humans, not bad pets.
> 
> How the hell are they getting under your house?? You need to do your part to make sure they can't get under there!! lol The money you spent on court fees you could have resolved the problem yourself. =)


So you are ok with advocating that he spend his money to fix a problem with his neighbors dog??????????

I do not want to ever be forced to spend money to FIX a problem caused by somebody else.. that is how we ended up with welfare, food stamps, and WIC


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> How the hell are they getting under your house?? )


The question....is not HOW... BUT WHY...WHY THE HELL ARE THEY GETTING UNDER THERE

Because the dogs OWNERS are allowing them to... If my neighbors dogs were getting under my porch... I would not think it was my job to spend my money to change my house because of THEIR dogs


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> So you are ok with advocating that he spend his money to fix a problem with his neighbors dog??????????
> 
> I do not want to ever be forced to spend money to FIX a problem caused by somebody else.. that is how we ended up with welfare, food stamps, and WIC


LOL




He's already spent money!! He spent it on court fees. If he wants it to stop than he might need to take care of it himself. THAT SUCKS, I know!! I don't think blocking where the dogs are getting under the house is really that big of a deal. Hell, it's probably a good thing to do either way. He doesn't want a family of raccoons to be making a home under there.

Side note, I had a friend that had a family of raccoons make a nice home under their house. Guess what, the family ***** had fleas and they ended up having a summer of trying to get rid of the problem. Big $$$$!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Antifreeze,its that time of year to change it out


I hope you meant that as a joke. Never poison a dog. that is evil beyond evil.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy's old Dad always has about 10 strays on his farm. I swear that old man drives around picking up dogs that he believes are not being treated right. If I die before Mrs Slippy, she will become the "old dog Lady" I'm pretty sure. 

Her damn dad is always trying to give us dogs, chickens or eggs. We take the eggs but I've managed to politely decline the dogs and chickens. (still haven't built my coop yet!)

What I really wish he would give me are some of his Colt Revolvers or the old Ford Tractor that he doesn't use. But all he ever offers us is old cur dogs, eggs and chickens. 

Sounds like a country song in the makin?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So... You wouldn't shoot an attacking tiger, or wolf, or badger, or skunk?
> 
> Just because it's "natural" doesn't make it ok.


Oh, I have shot and killed a pit bull that was attacking me in my own yard. 20 ga shotgun right into his wide open mouth at a range of five feet as he was going to bite the heck out of me. He went down instantly, but I gave him the rest of the magazine anyway. Old habits die hard.

But that is distinctly different from a neighbors dog coming over and taking a snooze under my porch.
Any soldier should know the difference.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Years ago, before I was able to finish fencing my property, a neighbor's Doberman used to occasionally wander in an frighten our chickens. They were in an enclosure, the dog was friendly and harmless, the chickens were not at risk.
Did I shoot the dog?
No, I took the neighbor a couple dozen fresh eggs and asked him kindly to keep his dog away from my yard. He did, the problem was solved with no hard feelings on either side.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL
> 
> He's already spent money!! He spent it on court fees. If he wants it to stop than he might need to take care of it himself. THAT SUCKS, I know!! I don't think blocking where the dogs are getting under the house is really that big of a deal. Hell, it's probably a good thing to do either way. He doesn't want a family of raccoons to making a home under there.
> 
> Side note, I had a friend that had a family of raccoon's make a nice home under their house. Guess what, the family ***** had flees and they ended up having a summer of trying to get rid of the problem. Big $$$$!!


are you now CHANNELING RACOONS...

Where did this delinquent raccoons come from that we are now talking about...

OMG - yes he already spent money... a bear trap would have been less expensive..that would keep the raccoons out also


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I have to apologize for "shaming" you, AquaHull. I just don't think torturing an animal is the way. Poison is a very painful way to die. Thank God I haven't had the experience, but this is a scientific fact. Just a little action on a human's part is needed.

I know you think you shouldn't spend the money on fencing off the base of your house, OP, but what if skunks moved in? Stinky and potentially rabid. Or Racoons with fleas, like Mish said?

To all the rest of you kind proponents of helping the dog, not hurting it, Thanks.

I've never heard of Animal Control charging anyone who calls in a stray problem. It's their job to pick up strays. They already get paid for that job by either the city or county or possibly both. Our horses got out twice (that Archer was a naughty, smart horse) and Animal Control never charged either me or the callers. They were just glad to have the horses (who thought it would be fun to run into town) off the road.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Racoons?
Our property has a lot of woodlands around it. We keep our chickens behind two layers of chainlink fence 6 feet high.
This keeps the resident red foxes out (who can slip thru the perimeter fence), but we had a hen killed and partially eaten by SOMETHING.
The next night the chickens were in full panic mode, I went out and SOMETHING had scaled the outer chainlink and was attempting to dig under and get in the dog kennels that the chickens go into at night. I had scared it off without even seeing it. This THING was slick.
So I set the "live trap" (what an oxymoron), baited it with chicken gizzards and waited. 
BINGO!! A raccoon. It is illegal in Florida to relocate a raccoon, so he had to die. 22 LR out of my 10/22. Body in dumpster at work.

A couple weeks ago, the wife was feeding and watering the birds and letting them out for the day, as she always does at sun rise, when she spied a visitor. CCI shot shells fired from the 38 Special she always carries, and another deposit for the work dumpster.

Ahh, country life!! Beats the city any day of the week.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I say screw the neighbors. Invite the dog over for some beers and maybe a T-bone. Get to know the dog, and explain to the dog that howling all hours of the night will result in no beer and T-bone ever again.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Start throwing road kill carcasses in your yard for the dog to eat then when It goes home the farts will kill the owner of said dog.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I like how this turned into a big debate on whether or not Dogs are friends not food. And as someone said the neighbors are white trash as can be and more than likely meth heads I live in the country of one place but in the city of another. Very confusing jurisdiction. Neither care for civil disputes or animal cases unless it's a pit bull which is odd pit bulls are the best breed IMHO I've got 3 they keep trying to take away from me actually


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, long ago and far away, I have tasted dog meat.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, long ago and far away, I have tasted dog meat.


Does it truly taste like chicken?


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I would have thought the hose was he best idea or the trellis, courts are a waste of time


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I closed it all in today gonna see how that works if that doesn't work I'm just gonna go get a wild boar and let it loose under there. They won't ever come back. Also spread around some rat poison and moth balls under there


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

What about an air cannon so loud that the dog wets itself just thinking about going under your house? Once you get the dog issue solved, the cannon could be repurposed for other uses like keeping the mormon missionaries away.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

the trouble you might get if he keeps getting fines is he maybe get PI$$ED OFF and say F this and get drunk or high or go compete bonkers and do damage to your place or to you.
because im renting ATM and sadly in a trailer park only place we can fine when we moved from NY I have 2 families here who keep letting these little F**KERS loose and they come right to my steps and driveway the grass where kids play and make the stinks and they bark soon as you open your own door to and not to sound racist the one family here only 2 kids speak English out of like 6 and when I went in person to tell them im getting $%#& off with the issues the mother just smiling and saying ohh noo she didn't understand a word I was saying. 
I have turn them in and it stops for a few then just restarts and one day I think something going to happen to this tin can with windows because I keep reporting them
wish i was a heartless monster at times so I wont feel ashamed for being tempted to dog nap one drive them to anther county and release them!
so I feel your pain but keep an eye on your grounds never know what people might do to get pay back for their stupidity.
plz note I am not going to dog nap any ones dog not worth the trouble when I get caught and I will get caught


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

tinkerhell said:


> What about an air cannon so loud that the dog wets itself just thinking about going under your house? Once you get the dog issue solved, the cannon could be repurposed for other uses like keeping the mormon missionaries away.


Best way to get rid of Mormons is to simply tell them you have been Excommunicated. They will shun you like the plague


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

gambit said:


> the trouble you might get if he keeps getting fines is he maybe get PI$$ED OFF and say F this and get drunk or high or go compete bonkers and do damage to your place or to you.
> because im renting ATM and sadly in a trailer park only place we can fine when we moved from NY I have 2 families here who keep letting these little F**KERS loose and they come right to my steps and driveway the grass where kids play and make the stinks and they bark soon as you open your own door to and not to sound racist the one family here only 2 kids speak English out of like 6 and when I went in person to tell them im getting $%#& off with the issues the mother just smiling and saying ohh noo she didn't understand a word I was saying.
> I have turn them in and it stops for a few then just restarts and one day I think something going to happen to this tin can with windows because I keep reporting them
> wish i was a heartless monster at times so I wont feel ashamed for being tempted to dog nap one drive them to anther county and release them!
> ...


I understand the trailer thing. Sadly that's what I'm in. I lived in a houseboat before this which was a dream until it sank after a dumbass hit it while I was offshore


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Neighbor had a little chihuahua they let run loose. She turned out to be friendly and actually kinda cute (I'm not a fan of small dogs tbh). Well...I asked around,found a good home for her and when she was running loose and the neighbors were away,i scooped her up and dropped her off at her new home. She's happy and well taken care of now. New owner sends pics of her little princess from time to time and thanks me to this day. A win in my book.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

gambit said:


> the trouble you might get if he keeps getting fines is he maybe get PI$$ED OFF and say F this and get drunk or high or go compete bonkers and do damage to your place or to you.
> because im renting ATM and sadly in a trailer park only place we can fine when we moved from NY I have 2 families here who keep letting these little F**KERS loose and they come right to my steps and driveway the grass where kids play and make the stinks and they bark soon as you open your own door to and not to sound racist the one family here only 2 kids speak English out of like 6 and when I went in person to tell them im getting $%#& off with the issues the mother just smiling and saying ohh noo she didn't understand a word I was saying.
> I have turn them in and it stops for a few then just restarts and one day I think something going to happen to this tin can with windows because I keep reporting them
> wish i was a heartless monster at times so I wont feel ashamed for being tempted to dog nap one drive them to anther county and release them!
> ...


Jeez.... I am out of breath. Pause for me every once in a while Brother.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mozingo said:


> I understand the trailer thing. Sadly that's what I'm in. I lived in a houseboat before this which was a dream until it sank after a dumbass hit it while I was offshore


All right Mozingo, I gotta hand it to you. We have been out done here with our common "lost my guns in a lake or boating accident" story. A whole house WITH your guns inside! That's a tall tale.... you sure you ain't a Texan?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

sorry watchman me not smart no to type:-(

houseboats are pretty damn pricey should get a nice check from insurance


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I never kept any guns or ammo in the boat unless I was there. Kept them at my father in laws house in his gun safes. I lost some building materials and mechanics tools that's bout all and I'm glad I'm not from Texas. Can't really stand that place I worked there too long in Southeast Texas on boats


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

but texas has large steaks and every human being likes steaks :smug:
beef its what for dinner
had to look up price of houseboats damn cheapest was 300k USED!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mozingo said:


> I never kept any guns or ammo in the boat unless I was there. Kept them at my father in laws house in his gun safes. I lost some building materials and mechanics tools that's bout all and I'm glad I'm not from Texas. Can't really stand that place I worked there too long in Southeast Texas on boats


Awww now. Southeast Texas??? That's not really one of the real five States within a State here in Texas. They just kinda tag along.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I paid a whole $2000 for my boat. 15Wx50L front and back porch and party deck. Had no motors on it when I bought it


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

took 12 bug bombs to make it live able it was full of fleas


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mozingo said:


> Does it truly taste like chicken?


Just think "pot roast, pot roast".


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just think "pot roast, pot roast".


Stew meat, I do have a meat grinder and slicer actually


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Mozingo said:


> Does it truly taste like chicken?


Nope. Texture Kind of a like pork and beef, a mild taste like... well, like dog. I've been to the PI too!


----------



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

I disagree with many of you who say he should move, or put up a barrier, Its his property he should not have to purchase or improve anything for someone elses dog. I agree its the owners fault. I deal with this daily. My neighbor has a dog that craps in my yard, this summer i called the pound to come get it I was charged. I built a 5' chainlink fence around my yard(city requirements with the pool I purchased) Guess what that SOB dug under my fence to crap in my yard. I am about to neutralize the problem. I have talked nicely, asked politely and even not so nicely. I have threatened the owner about animal control to no devise. Next step is rapidly approaching


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

arrowblazer71 said:


> I disagree with many of you who say he should move, or put up a barrier, Its his property he should not have to purchase or improve anything for someone elses dog. I agree its the owners fault. I deal with this daily. My neighbor has a dog that craps in my yard, this summer i called the pound to come get it I was charged. I built a 5' chainlink fence around my yard(city requirements with the pool I purchased) Guess what that SOB dug under my fence to crap in my yard. I am about to neutralize the problem. I have talked nicely, asked politely and even not so nicely. I have threatened the owner about animal control to no devise. Next step is rapidly approaching


It appears you have a solution. And the next step is...........?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It appears you have a solution. And the next step is...........?


Bang bang??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

James m said:


> Bang bang??


Anti freeze soaked sponges wrapped in bacon is much quieter. Right Aquahull?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Poison is so feminine. I'd rather just get it over with like a man.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

James m said:


> Poison is so feminine. I'd rather just get it over with like a man.


People crack me up when it comes to animals. Some folks seem to put animals at the same place in the food chain as people. If I get hungry I'll eat your dog you can count on it!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> People crack me up when it comes to animals. Some folks seem to put animals at the same place in the food chain as people. If I get hungry I'll eat your dog you can count on it!


Sure beats eating pussy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

James m said:


> Sure beats eating pussy.


I'll eat your cat too and your parakeet.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I had this problem in a neighborhood I lived in once. I put an add in the local paper. Free dog with the owners adress. The owner got the message and no more dog problems. It is even better if they work nights. People waking them up all day to look at the free dog.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nine pages,of dog problems.killing,poisoning,hurting,eating dogs,some of you really suck.you that suck really need to put your head in a vise and have someone squeeze your petty worthless brains onto the floor.
I have trained a number of dogs.you that never have had or trained a dog or two really dont know what I'm talking about when I speak of love and understanding of your (mans's) best friend do you?.of having a companion that trusts and will always be there through Thick and thin,who greets you with exuberance when your down.who cant tell you when they are sick.

In other words just,.I'm out.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Nine pages,of dog problems.killing,poisoning,hurting,eating dogs,some of you really suck.you that suck really need to put your head in a vise and have someone squeeze your petty worthless brains onto the floor.
> I have trained a number of dogs.you that never have had or trained a dog or two really dont know what I'm talking about when I speak of love and understanding of your (mans's) best friend do you?.of having a companion that trusts and will always be there through Thick and thin,who greets you with exuberance when your down.who cant tell you when they are sick.
> 
> In other words just,.I'm out.


Easy there big fella LOL


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I've trained plenty of pits if that accounts for anything I just think hounds need to die no need for them my Pitts I've trained can do everything they can and more if only I could have them at this address they would eat the other dog if it went under the house


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

NO,no easy there big fella.some of you people need to get a hobby instead of staring at some screen all day.some here are a bunch of armchair preppers anyway.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> NO,no easy there big fella.some of you people need to get a hobby instead of staring at some screen all day.some here are a bunch of armchair preppers anyway.


Hahaha can't argue that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mozingo said:


> I've trained plenty of pits if that accounts for anything I just think hounds need to die no need for them my Pitts I've trained can do everything they can and more if only I could have them at this address they would eat the other dog if it went under the house


My **** dog will tree your pitbull


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

My pittbulls are all hog dogs, they are used to kill hogs so I don't have to. Work very well for deer and coyotes too


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mozingo said:


> My pittbulls are all hog dogs, they are used to kill hogs so I don't have to. Work very well for deer and coyotes too


Id rather use a bullet. A dog licks its butt you know! I like my bacon without butt.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't like you like the butt with your bacon. All the butt


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Just pop him in the ass with a pellet rifle. Worked for my neighbors pitbull. He's a good dog but being so energetic he worried my old Labrador half to death.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

That's on my list of shit I need


----------

